# Screwdriver Question (not the drink)



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

I am using a #0 Phillips head screwdriver,made by Craftsman, for the body screws. I am finding that it still seems too big or maybe too pointy. This is the smallest I could find other than jeweler's screwdrivers which I find too small to work with. What kind (brand, size, etc.)do you find to be the best for these types of screws?? I hope this doesn't sound like a stupid question, but I am findind these screws frustrating to work with and am thinking of changing them all (which would be a fairly large amount) to a 2-56 X 1/4 inch wood screw. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance,
Jerry(win43)


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*screwdrivers*

I have found a set for auto which has many small screw drivers included works great..
I purchased alot of these from a guy about a year ago and still have alot left..
Send me your address and I will fire one your way.. :thumbsup: 


Gear Buster
PS.. Just duck if you hear it comin..Lots of metal travels hard..


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Can't beat that deal. Just have to love the members on this forum. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

File off part of the tip?


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

22tall said:


> File off part of the tip?


Yep. If it will still do the job, why not do it?

'doba


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Youbetcha Jerry, Some screwdrivers a really hard and can wreck a good file or just be kinda hard to get the material off. I dress mine on the grinder with a light touch refitting it into the screw after every touch to the stone. I use the handfile to clean the flash from the phillips slots after grinding. Shouldnt take much to get a decent bite. Race day at Deans is next month sometime according to Marty. You still game for a road trip? BH


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Bill, Jerry, we race the 3rd Saturday of every month, switching between Portland and Seattle. Racing tomorrow in Oregon, next month it's at Deans up here. Drop me a line if you need more info and a schedule. Plus we also have a fall series just up in Washington. I am getting my Brystal track within another few weeks so I am going to have to have a one-off race of some kind at my place as well.

Marty


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*This is the set...*

This is pretty much _the_ set for working on little cars...
A bit pricey at $28.00...

http://www.ares-server.com/Ares/Ares.asp?MerchantID=RET01229&Action=Catalog&Type=Product&ID=80775










And this is the set I use...
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=47823

$4.99... From Harbor Freight. Leaves me more money for slotcars... :lol: 
(Actually the set I have was given to me by a fellow racer.. Thanks Matt!)


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

I use a Husky model #HD-74501 S screwdriver that uses a double end interchangeable tip system. This is available from "Lowe's" Hardware stores.

My dad gave it to me for Christmas a few years ago....and damn I tell ya, it's a GREAT screwdriver. :thumbsup:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

At the Black and Decker outlet near me, there's a bunch of bins of little cheap tool stuff near the checkout counter. (Kinda like the candy rack for kids in the supermarket, I guess...  ) I found a screwdriver there made by Great Neck that's perfect for slot car stuff. The handle is big enough to work with even if you have sausage fingers like me. Much better than those little jeweler's sets you mentioned. The shaft is double ended, one end is Phillips and the other is slotted. The Phillips end is great for JL/AW screws, and the slotted end fits old Tjet screws. The best part, of course, is it's CHEAP... I forget now if it was a dollar or $1.59 or what, but I know it was less than two dollars.

--rick


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

I do my Radio Shack ritual every two weeks or so.I walk through the one down the road here and look for the yellow tag clearance items.

Found this handy screw driver there getting blown out for 5 bucks:

http://www.ares-server.com/Ares/Ares.asp?MerchantID=RET01229&Action=Catalog&Type=Product&ID=82123


Also,on that same page,the pin vise and the file set,also 5 bucks each.

Mike


----------



## Hank80 (Jul 22, 2003)

I got the one from Harbor Freight works best, I think. Some times they (harbor freight) will put the 4.99 on sale for 1.99. That when I picked up about a dozen of them. They also work great on projects from R/C to trains to slot cars. You can't beat them.

Henry


----------

